# FDR State Park Dec. 8-9



## Huntfish53 (Sep 8, 2009)

Who's in?? I was drawn for my first state park hunt. Who needs a partner??? I'm from northwest Georgia....

Will this hunt be any better than last year since it's a month earlier???


----------



## coastalredneck (Sep 8, 2009)

me and a buddy from savannah got picked..I didnt hear anything positive from last year but its something different for us down here on the coast...Looking forward to it.


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 8, 2009)

Me and a buddy got picked also, looking forward to hunting it this year. I think its a little earlier this year than last year isnt it? Where yall gonna stay


----------



## C.Killmaster (Sep 8, 2009)

Last year was an excellent hunt, this year will be even better.  The rut should still be going on in early December (mid Jan. last year).  On the last hunt 105 hunters killed 104 deer.


----------



## CharrDad (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm in! My first SP quota hunt. I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## whtlhntr (Sep 9, 2009)

A buddy and I also got picked, 1st State Park Hunt also.  Also coming from the coast, so it will be different.  Guess we'll have to leave the Walkers at home.


----------



## 152P&Y (Sep 9, 2009)

My son and I didn't get picked AGAIN this year. Now we're working with two preference points for next year. Ya'll save us a few, and good luck to all who got drawn.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Sep 9, 2009)

put in, didnt get picked


----------



## Semi-Pro (Sep 10, 2009)

I got drawn, but my buddy didn't, may be interested in splitting 2 nights camping at the park if interested. you can have 2 tents or camper and tent.


----------



## j_seph (Sep 10, 2009)

did ya'll that got drawn have a priority point?


----------



## whtlhntr (Sep 11, 2009)

My partner and I both had 1.


----------



## CharrDad (Sep 11, 2009)

Yep! I had one as well.


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 11, 2009)

Me and my partner had 1 also


----------



## Semi-Pro (Sep 11, 2009)

I had 1 and my partner had 1, but we did the selection seperate. I got, it he didn't.


----------



## j_seph (Sep 11, 2009)

I had 1 and did not get drawn, 5th year in a row I believe. Oh well means I got 2 priority points next year and maybe they'll open a new state park


----------



## tail_slider3d (Sep 11, 2009)

im a reject on this one.  no priority points.


----------



## Huntfish53 (Sep 12, 2009)

I used up my priority....


----------



## whtlhntr (Oct 7, 2009)

Got my packet yesterday, had a color map and a letter, but no mention of where to send the $30.00, just that it had to be paid 2 days prior to the hunt.  Maybe to the return address on the envelope?  Anybody?


----------



## CharrDad (Oct 7, 2009)

Yep, my packet had the same omission. No mention of where to send the fee!!. And my letter said the packet included a list of "requirements" ... I didn't see that either.
Looks like the phones at the park will be ringing off the hook for a while.


----------



## whtlhntr (Oct 7, 2009)

that's right, I didn't have a list of requirements either...


----------



## buckshot4:13 (Oct 7, 2009)

Me and my buddy got our packets in the mail.  I thought the camping fees were high any one interested in sharing a site.  I think you can have either 2 tents or a tent and camper.  More than likely we will be tent camping.  we are from the commerce area.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm giong to ride down there and pay in the next couple of days, may even do some scouting while i'm there, The lady on the phone said you can pay with credit card over the phone, call the # on the paperwork. would invite ya'll on a scouting trip but i believe i know right where i'm going. I believe i already have someone to split a site with from here. Thanks anyway


----------



## Semi-Pro (Oct 10, 2009)

Got my reservations and did some scouting today. Didn't see any deer . very little signs of deer in any one concentrated area or trails, only found 1 pile that was at least a day old. acorns are so thick you can skate on them and they are half the size of your fist. Talked to the ranger, he said the deer are everywhere and last year someone killed 8. I walked about 4 miles today and am still undecided where to even start to narrow down where i'm going to hunt. There will definitly have to be another scouting trip after the leaves fall off. also it's not going to be easy getting the deer out unless your hunting 60 yrds from the rd. I will post the rules later.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Oct 10, 2009)

*Rules*

That were not included


----------



## treadwell (Oct 11, 2009)

Does anyone know if you have to take the antlerless deer to the check station before you harvest a buck or is there a number you can call to notify them. Seems this would ruin an area or a hunt having to disturb the whole area and then return to it latter.


----------



## sleepmedicine (Oct 19, 2009)

christy said:


> Just a little advice.  With callaway having Fantasy In Lights at the same time. You may want to go ahead and book a room now. Callaway lodges and Mountain Top Inn are some nice places to stay.




Hey guys..I lost out on it this year, But I have a chalet that will sleep 6 right smack in the middle of the FDR state park and will rent it out to a group..if anyone is interested. It is fully furnished..has everything.Let me know...706-575-3312

Scott


----------



## CharrDad (Oct 19, 2009)

Simi-Pro, You're right. I did some scouting last weekend, and at the end of the day, was unable to say where I would most likely set-up. The place is made up of lots of steep oak ridges. I saw some sign, but none concentrated - saw a monster rub on a ceder trunk the size of your calf. However, I saw NO deer. I did see tons of acorns - all huge!

Keep you guys posted.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Oct 19, 2009)

treadwell said:


> Does anyone know if you have to take the antlerless deer to the check station before you harvest a buck or is there a number you can call to notify them. Seems this would ruin an area or a hunt having to disturb the whole area and then return to it latter.



No, you can continue to hunt after you shoot a doe.  Provided you're absolutely positive you killed and can retrieve the doe.  Just make sure you don't come out of the woods with a buck and no doe on the first day.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Oct 21, 2009)

all of which will be explained at the pre hunt meeting.


----------



## barehunter26 (Nov 8, 2009)

*Scouted FDR this week*

Spent all day Tuesday afternoon in the woods walking.  Saw plenty of acorns on the ground everywhere I went.  Should still be plenty by the time the hunt starts.  Did not see any fresh tracks or droppings, or jump any deer while walking.  After dark I rode through the entire park and saw a doe with her fawn.  Spent the night and got up early the next morning and hit the woods.  Same thing, plenty of acorns, very little sign, no deer sighted.  I did see a lot of small scrapes, most hadn't been worked recently but a couple had.  As I was leaving a small buck ran across the road.  Disappointing for a state park that is suppose to be over populated.  Should change the name to Few Deer Roaming the State Park.


----------



## whtlhntr (Nov 10, 2009)

Hope things improve before the hunt...be nice to take the trip over there and check it out anyway.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Nov 10, 2009)

I'll be going back this wknd.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Nov 10, 2009)

I've got a pretty good idea where there hiding.


----------



## whtlhntr (Nov 10, 2009)

Do tell


----------



## bam_bam (Nov 16, 2009)

It says possess a quota hunting permit, does that mean the letter we got or do we get something during the meeting?


----------



## onemoretime (Dec 3, 2009)

anybody going up early .. i will be there sunday


----------



## CharrDad (Dec 3, 2009)

bam bam, I think we get our official hunt permit during the mandatory pre-hunt meeting.


----------



## whtlhntr (Dec 3, 2009)

*early*

heading up early monday morning

this google earth scouting isn't working so good, tried it with the flight simulator and crashed about 5 times, these controls don't work so good, and i don't feel so good


----------



## Dr_Science (Dec 3, 2009)

Hey Semi-Pro, thanks for that refresher- I haven't seen my letter in a few weeks. 

I exhausted my 2-point priority stash for this one, so I'm hoping it's worth it. 

Hey Charlie, or someone else, can you tell us where we ought to send our $30?


----------



## CharrDad (Dec 3, 2009)

Dr. Science, You may want to give them a call at the Park about the $30 payment. I paid mine over the phone. If I'm not mistaken there is a deadline on the payment.


----------



## whtlhntr (Dec 4, 2009)

Think the deadline is 2 days prior to the hunt.  I called earlier this week and paid over the phone, got my receipt yesterday in the mail.


----------



## Dr_Science (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks, yall. I'll give em a holler right now.


----------



## CharrDad (Dec 7, 2009)

All right! It's time to load 'em up. 
Hope to see everybody at the meeting this evening. Don't forget to bring your rain jacket.


----------



## whtlhntr (Dec 10, 2009)

Rain jacket sure was appropiate on Day 1, Day 2 wasn't too bad.  Great change from the swamps, for sure.  Know that next time I'll be closer to the road.  1200 yard drag, over Pine Mountain, still sore.  Glad I passed on the does.  Will definitely be looking forward to that hunt again, maybe in 3 or 4 years when I can get my priority points built back up.  By the way, I don't think I'm part of the 8%, must of been my buddy.
Sure wish his right side was a nice as his left, would have loved to have run into the one that did the damage


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 10, 2009)

Too bad about the one side but man! he is a stud! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## huntindawg (Dec 10, 2009)

whtlhntr said:


> Rain jacket sure was appropiate on Day 1, Day 2 wasn't too bad.  Great change from the swamps, for sure.  Know that next time I'll be closer to the road.  1200 yard drag, over Pine Mountain, still sore.  *Glad I passed on the does. * Will definitely be looking forward to that hunt again, maybe in 3 or 4 years when I can get my priority points built back up.  By the way, I don't think I'm part of the 8%, must of been my buddy.
> Sure wish his right side was a nice as his left, would have loved to have run into the one that did the damage


----------



## whtlhntr (Dec 11, 2009)

If I had seen a doe on day 1 I'd of took her as required by the hunt rules, day 2 you could shoot what showed, they showed after the buck and I wasn't about to take on more dragging.


----------



## Minner (Dec 12, 2009)

Nice buck, whtlhntr! Congratulations!

My Dad killed one a lot like that last month at Pigeon Mtn. WMA. Right side was broken just about where yours was. Left side was fine. Like you, we'd liked to have seen the one that broke it off.


----------

